# Windows-Tablet: Tablet horizontal/vertikal abfragen



## speedy_g (21. Jun 2015)

Moin,

ich kann zwar Java, aber ich möchte jetzt auch gerne in die Mobile-Programmierung einsteigen. Da ich momentan nur ein Windows-Tablet habe das Java kann, möchte ich damit beginnen meine Idee umzusetzen.

Für meine Idee ist es auch wichtig zu wissen, ob das Tablet gerade vertikal oder horizontal gehalten wird oder wie man das sagen soll - also Hochformat oder Querformat wenn man in Papierformaten spricht. Kann man das mit Mobile-Java auch irgendwie abfragen? Insbesondere natürlich unter einem Win8-Tablet.

Ein Link wo ich das nachlesen kann, reicht mir vollkommen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, nach welchem Stichwort ich hierbei überhaupt suchen muß.


MFG
speedy


----------



## jupper (21. Jun 2015)

Sensoren ist hier das Stichwort ;-)


----------



## buggy84 (26. Jun 2015)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

windows phone 7 - Determine the current orientation - Stack Overflow


----------

